# Trade????



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a 1976 travelease camper
Everything works in it im thinking about selling it I just wanted to put some fellers out there I was thinking about trading it for something if anybody is looking for an older camper and wanna trade for it looking for hunting stuff guns, wheeler, duck boat if your intrested let's hear what you have I just posted this on a whim
So no pics but I can get them real easy everything works and no leaks just has a crack in a water line I'll get fixed before I sell


----------

